# Weekly Competition 2018-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *U F' R F' U' F U2 R F'
*2. *F R' U2 R' F R U' R2 U'
*3. *F R2 F2 R' F U F2 R' U'
*4. *F2 U F' R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U'
*5. *U F2 U' F R' U' F U2 R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 U' R D B' R B' U' L R2 B R'
*2. *U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L U2 R F U R2 D' U2 F' R2
*3. *D2 B D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D L2 F U2 R' B2 L U' F2
*4. *L2 B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' D' R2 D B R2 B' R2
*5. *L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B U2 L' R2 B L2 F' U B R' F2 R2

*4x4x4
1. *Rw2 Uw F' R' B2 D2 Fw F U' B2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' U Rw Fw' F Uw' Fw2 L U' B' L' U F' Uw' Fw2 F' D' Fw Uw U Rw D2 R2 U L2
*2. *D2 Uw U2 Rw' F Rw Uw2 B2 R2 D F U2 L' D L' Rw2 U' B2 D' U' L2 R B' F2 Uw F2 U B' Rw' D B2 L D' Uw Rw2 R D2 Rw D' Uw2
*3. *L' Rw' D B2 D' R' B' Rw' B Rw' U Rw2 B R2 B F L2 Fw' Uw B2 D2 L2 R' F Rw2 U2 B Fw2 L' Rw D L' Rw' U Fw' D L2 F' D2 F
*4. *R2 F Rw' Uw2 U Rw' B Rw' B' Rw2 B' Fw' F R' Uw' R D' U Fw' Rw R' D' U2 L B Fw F2 U' L F U2 B' Fw2 Rw' U' Fw' Rw F U2 L
*5. *D Rw D' B' Rw Fw2 L2 D2 F D' Fw D2 Uw' B2 Fw' D B' Fw L2 R' Uw B L2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 D Uw F2 Uw B L2 D2 Fw' R2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2

*5x5x5
1. *Uw B' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 F2 D' Uw L2 Fw F Rw2 Fw Lw Uw' U' R Bw F2 Rw2 D' Dw' Fw' R Dw U2 L Lw D2 Dw Uw U2 L2 Fw' L R2 F U Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 U Rw Bw2 Fw' R Bw' Uw2 F Dw' U B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw'
*2. *Dw2 F2 Lw Dw Fw2 Rw B Dw2 B2 F Lw2 D' Bw D Dw' R Bw2 R D Bw' D Rw B2 Uw' L Lw2 R' F' Rw2 U2 L2 R Fw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 L' Bw Fw' F2 D2 B F' Uw L Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' R' F2 Lw R2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Bw'
*3. *U Rw2 D Uw2 Bw' L2 Bw' L' Lw2 Bw' D Uw' U B2 L2 F L B2 F Dw Rw D R Bw2 Fw F Lw R2 U' L' R B' Fw2 F Lw' F' Dw Rw2 D' F' L2 Uw R' Uw2 Bw2 F Lw2 R' B' Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 B Bw2 Lw' Bw2 R
*4. *Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Dw' R' B Lw2 D' B2 D2 Dw Uw Rw Dw2 B F L B U' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Fw L Uw Rw2 Bw L R2 Uw F2 R Bw2 F R2 Bw' Uw Rw Fw U' Rw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 F2 Rw2 D Rw D2 U Fw2 R Dw Rw2 U
*5. *B' F' Dw' B Fw Dw' L Rw R' B2 F2 Rw2 B' F' R' Fw2 Rw' D' Bw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' Bw2 D R B2 D' Bw Lw' Uw Fw2 F Rw R2 Bw2 Rw' R Uw' F' Dw' F' D2 Uw2 R' D' Rw U2 Fw L2 R2 B Fw' R' B' Dw Bw Uw Lw' Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *3F F' 2D' 2R2 3F 2D' U2 B' 3F 2R2 R F' 2U' F' 2D 3U2 2U2 3F' D2 B 3F2 3R D' 3U2 U L 2R2 3U2 B 2B 3F 2F2 U' R 2F' 3R2 2B2 3R' B' F' L2 3R F R' B2 R2 2F' 2U B' 2L 3R2 2F' L' D' 2U2 U' 3R R 2D 2R2 U 2B 3F 2F2 L 2D 3U' F' D 2U2
*2. *B' 2B2 3F2 F2 2L2 3R D2 2U' 3F' 2L2 3F 2F' F 3U2 U B' 2F' 2L 2F2 3U' 2B2 3R' 3F 2F L D' 3R2 2B2 2R D 2D' R B2 2R2 D' 2L2 2B' F2 2U' 2R' R2 F 3U L2 3R R' 2U2 U' B2 F2 R' 2D' 2U2 3R2 2R' U2 L' R' 2B2 F 3U' 2U' U' 3F2 3U2 2L' B L 2L2 F
*3. *2U2 2F2 F U2 3R2 2F 3U2 2U 3R2 B2 D2 2D2 2F 2L2 2D2 B F' 3R2 2D' 2U' F2 3R2 2D2 2B2 3F' 2R' 3F L 2L' 3F2 D2 B' 3R2 2B' 2R2 3U' 2R B2 F 3R2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2L U' B2 3F' 2U' 2B' 3F2 F' 2L 3R' R2 F2 3U2 2B' 3R U' L 2R B 2D2 2L' D' R2 2F' 3R' D2 3F
*4. *U2 F2 R2 2U2 U2 2F R D 3U2 2U 3R2 R2 D2 3U 2B' D2 2R' 2B' 3R2 D2 2B 3U' 2U2 B' L2 3U2 2U2 L D 3F 2F' 2D2 3U' 2F' F2 D2 U L' B2 F' 2R D2 L' 3R2 2R' D2 U F2 2U 2L2 2R2 2B' 2F' F' 2D' 3R 2R' D 3R' U' F2 2U2 2B F R2 3U 2R' F2 2L 2B'
*5. *2B' 3F2 2R' R2 2B 2F' D2 L 2R' F2 L2 2B' L' 2U' U 2L' B' 2U' L 2L' F L' B' L2 3R2 2R B 3R' B2 2D 2U' 3R2 D R U L' 2L 3R R2 B 3F' 2F L 3F 3R 3F2 3U 3F 2D2 U' 2R 3U2 2F' 2R2 B2 2B 2D 3R2 R2 2D2 L' 3F' 2R 3F' F D' 3U2 2U F 2L2

*7x7x7
1. *2D2 F 2D 3B F R' F2 R' 3F F' 3U' F' 3D 2L' 2R' 2F 2R2 U2 R' 2F F' 3R 2D' 2L 3F 2U2 U' 3R 2F2 3R 2D2 3D U2 L2 2L 3D' 2U' 2F D' 2D2 2L2 D2 3F' 2L' B' 2B2 U2 L2 2R 2B' 2U' 3B' F R 2D2 2U2 3B' L2 2L R2 D2 2D2 L2 2D' 3L 2D 2U B' 2F2 3R B L 2L 3R 2R2 2D U B 2B' 3B' 2D2 3U2 2R F 3U' L 2D 3D' U' F' L2 D 2L2 3D' 2F' 3L' 3U' F R2 2B'
*2. *D 2F 3L2 F2 U 2L' 3R 3F' 3L 3B L U2 3L2 3F 2F 3D B' 2R' B D' 2L B R2 3B 3L 3B' 3U' 2U2 2B 3B' 3F D2 2B' 3F' F D' 2D 2U' 2L 2R2 R2 3B2 2D' L' 2R R2 2D' R2 F2 2D' U2 3R 2D' U2 3R R 2B' F2 2R2 3F 3L 3B 2U 3F' 2D' 3L' 2B 2D' 3D 3U' 2U' U' L 2F2 R B 2L 3F 3D' L2 2U' 3B2 2U 3F 3U 2B 3F D 3D2 R' 2B' F2 U 3B 2F2 3R' 2R' 3D 3B' F2
*3. *R' 3B2 2D2 2B' 3R2 2B 3L' 3R2 2U' 2R F 2L 2D2 2L2 3L' 2F2 F2 L2 2B' 2L2 3D 2R' 2D' L' 3R 2D 3F 2L R2 B' 2B F 2L' 3L' 2D2 3R2 F' 2L 2R 3D2 3R2 3U 2L 2B' F' 2L2 2R2 B' R2 3F' U 2L 2D' U2 3L 3D' 2B 2D' 2U2 B 3R' 2R 3U 2F2 3D' F2 D L2 2D' 2U U' F' 2D' L 2D' 3U L 2L2 2D 3U2 2U B' 3L 3R' 2R2 R' 2B2 R' 3U 2F' F' 3L B' 3L R' 2D2 3D U' 2R' 3U
*4. *F R' 2U 2L' 3D2 3F 3R 3F' 2L2 2F2 3D' 3U 2U' R 3B' L' 2L' 3R' 2D' 3R2 3U' U' 2L2 2U2 L' 2D2 2B2 2F 3L' R2 2D' 3U 3R' 2R' B2 3L2 2F' L' 3R' 2R 3U2 L D' 2L 3R' R2 D 2F 3L2 2D2 3U' U2 B 2D' 2U' 3B 3F' L 2L2 B F' L 2R' 2D' 2B2 L' 3D' 2F F' 2R2 2B' 3U' U 2R2 3F' L' 3L2 F2 L2 2R' R 2F2 L2 3B' L2 3R' 3U' R2 B 3L' 3D 2F2 2R' 3B2 3F' 2L 3B' 3R U2 3B
*5. *2B2 3F2 3L' R D2 U' 3R2 U' L B2 F2 2L' 3F2 2F2 D' 2U L B2 2F 3L 3B' 3R 2R R D' 2B' 3B2 L2 2D' 2F2 U L2 2D2 2L' B' 3F F 2D' U' L' B' D 3B U2 F2 3U2 3B' 2D2 2B' R D' 3B2 D' 3D2 L' R2 D' U 3L F2 D' 3D R2 3D2 F2 2D2 U' 3L' 3R2 U2 2B 3B 3L2 B2 2B' 3B2 2F 2D' 3U' U' L' R' 2D2 3D2 2U2 L 3B' 3U' 2R' F' R' U2 F 2L2 3U' F 3D2 3U2 2B' 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' F2 R' U' F2 U2
*2. *F U R U R2 U' F2 U2 R'
*3. *F' R U F' U F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' B' D2 B2 L2 R B2 F' R' B2 L' D B D R U D2 R2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *F' D2 F R L U F' U' B' L' F' U' F R' L2 U' B2 L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *U2 B2 U' R L B2 R' D L' U F U2 L' U R L2 U2 F' B D Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 F' Rw2 D' F R D2 Rw' Uw Fw' D F' Rw' B2 F' Rw Uw2 L U' F' U2 F2 L2 F2 Uw R F2 L' B' Uw2 F' U Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw' U B Rw' Fw'
*2. *Fw Uw Fw L2 R' U Rw2 D2 U2 L' Uw F Rw2 B' Rw' B L2 F2 L' D2 L Rw2 R D2 U' L' D Uw' F' R2 B2 Fw' R' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 B2 L' Rw2
*3. *L D2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw L' D2 L' B2 F' Rw' D2 Uw L2 R Uw2 U' F' D' Rw B2 F L2 Rw D Fw2 D2 U F L2 B R' D' L2 F2 L Uw' F' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F Uw B' Dw2 Fw U' B2 F2 Uw R D' Uw' L2 F D2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' U' L Uw2 Fw Lw F R2 D Dw' Uw U L' Rw2 D U' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 F D2 Lw F' R' D U2 Fw' D' R Dw Fw' Uw
*2. *Dw' Uw' Bw2 F R Uw2 B' Bw Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw D2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 F R' Bw2 Fw D Rw' B2 Bw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 Dw B' F' Dw' Uw' Fw L Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw F' Lw' B' U' Fw R B' D' Rw2 D' Dw' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B Dw2 L2 F2
*3. *D2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw U2 R' Uw B' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' B2 Dw' Uw2 Fw L' Lw Rw2 Fw' F U R D2 U2 L F2 Dw' R' U2 Fw F D' Uw2 Fw D' Lw2 Fw2 U Lw2 R Dw2 B2 F2 D' Fw' Uw' B' D2 Uw Bw' Dw2 U Lw' Rw F' Dw' F2 Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 B2 R 2D 3U2 L' 3R B2 3F D 3R' D2 2D 3U2 2U U2 2F2 F' R' D' 3R 3F2 F2 U R 2F' 2D U R 2B' D U2 2F' 3U2 F' 2U2 F U2 2B2 R2 U 3F2 2U 3R2 2B2 L 2D 3R' 3F 2F2 2D' 2L2 R 2D 2U U2 2R' R 2U' U' 3R2 U 2R' B' 2D' 2B2 L' B2 2B' 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L R2 B 2D2 3U 3F2 2D L2 D2 3D' 2F2 2D L 3L' R' 3U' 3B 3F' U2 L 2D 3D U' 3L 2R2 F 2D 2L' B2 F2 3R2 F' 2D' L R 3U2 2U2 3R D2 3R2 R2 2B2 3F2 F2 U2 L U' 2L2 D2 3U 2R B2 F 2U' 2B2 3F' 3U2 3F 3L B' L' R2 B 2L 3F2 3R 2U' R2 B2 3F2 3R 3B 3D 3B2 D' L2 3U 3B2 3D' U 2R2 3B2 L2 3B' R2 U 2B 2D2 U2 3R2 3U 3F' 3R2 2U2 2B' D 2D2 B' 2L' 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F R' L D' B' U L2 R2 D' F R2 L' F2 B' R' L D2 U2 B2 F' R Fw' Uw
*2. *U L U' B2 L2 D F' B2 L F D F' R' U2 D B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B Rw Uw2
*3. *B' U2 D F' B2 L2 B D2 R U' L' F U' L2 D2 L D' R' F2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*4. *B' R2 U' B2 D F B2 U' L' B' F L' B' L2 D U R' F' U' Rw' Uw
*5. *D' R B2 U2 B D F R2 L D2 R2 B2 R' F2 B L R' F R2 F' Rw' Uw
*6. *F' L' U' L' U D' R2 F2 L R B' U' D' L2 F' B' D' F R B Rw2 Uw
*7. *B2 D B2 F D B' R' L2 D2 B2 L' U' B R' U2 L2 U D2 B2 D' Fw Uw2
*8. *U F2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B L' U2 R' L D Fw' Uw2
*9. *D2 B2 U' L F' D R L2 D' B F R L' D2 U2 L F' D2 U' Fw Uw
*10. *L2 F' B' L' D' B2 L R' U' B2 L2 R F2 R D B2 D L F2 L' D Fw Uw2
*11. *L' D' L F2 U D' L2 B2 D' L' D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F L Fw' Uw'
*12. *L2 D2 R' L2 F U' B' L' F U' D' F L D' R D' R' F2 D F Rw2 Uw'
*13. *U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D B U' R' U D R' B2 L F U' L' B2 U' B' Rw Uw
*14. *L' U R' F L' R U F2 R L' F' B2 L2 F2 B U D' B U' D2 Fw Uw
*15. *L B2 D2 B' F R' F2 L2 F U' B U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' U' F' D' U Rw2 Uw
*16. *L D2 B R L' F' D' B D R2 D2 F' R B2 L2 B F' R2 U' D Rw2 Uw'
*17. *F2 U D F R2 L2 B F' D' L B2 F' L2 U' B2 U R D R L Fw Uw
*18. *R2 F2 U D R B' U' D F L2 U B2 D L D2 B L U F U' F Rw' Uw
*19. *D' R U2 F D2 F L' F L B2 L R2 D' B F2 U' D' L' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *F' L D R2 B D2 U F B' R' U2 B2 U' F' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 Rw' Uw'
*21. *B D F' B2 R' B R L2 F R' D U L2 R' F R' B U2 B' Rw Uw2
*22. *D' B L' U2 F' D L F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R U' D' L' D' F' B2 D Rw2
*23. *F' R' F D U' F U2 R' B2 D R' F R2 B U L2 F' D' B Rw' Uw
*24. *F L2 U' L U R D2 R' B2 F R B' U F2 B' U2 L D2 F2 L' D2 Rw Uw'
*25. *B2 U R2 U R B' F' D2 F' R D2 L' U F' B2 U2 F D L' Fw' Uw
*26. *F' U2 D2 B D2 L' B2 R' L' F' R L' U2 D B' F' U' L U2 F' D' Rw2 Uw'
*27. *F2 B' R2 U2 F' L' D' R2 U L R U2 D2 L' R2 D2 U R' B2 U B Rw Uw
*28. *F2 D2 R F' D B D2 L2 U D B F' U F R' F2 R2 U2 B2 F U Fw Uw
*29. *R B U L' F2 R2 U' F' U' F B' U' L B' U' B2 R B' U' R2 Fw' Uw
*30. *B L' B' F' L2 R2 U B' F' U D L B L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F2 U2 D F' R' L2 U F' B2 L' B2 F L2 R B' R' B L B' R' F' Rw' Uw2
*32. *U B2 L2 U' L B F D R B' F' R2 B' D' F2 B2 R' L U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*33. *D R B' L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 D' F R U' D2 B' F' R' D2 F D' Fw' Uw'
*34. *R U' B' R U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B Rw Uw2
*35. *L D' R U' F' U2 L' R B L B' D' U' B L2 B2 D B2 R2 F Rw' Uw2
*36. *F' R2 U' R' U' R2 B2 U' R F2 R' L' F' D' U2 R' L' B2 L' D' U Fw' Uw'
*37. *D' B' F L U' D' R' B2 R2 D' F R2 U L2 U L' D' F' U F' Rw Uw2
*38. *U L R' F' B2 D' F' D' R D2 U2 F U2 R F' R F B2 R' D F' Rw' Uw'
*39. *B2 D R2 U F L2 B' F D2 R B L2 F U2 D2 B2 R' U' B2 U2 Rw Uw'
*40. *F2 L B' D' R D U' F2 R D R D L' U2 F' U' F' R' U Fw' Uw2
*41. *U L2 U' R U R' U2 L' D' B2 L' F2 R' D' B R D' B' L' Fw Uw'
*42. *U D F L' B R2 L2 B D' B L B2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *F U2 F2 R B2 U2 B F2 R' F' U B2 L' F2 B D2 R2 F R2 Fw Uw'
*44. *U' D2 B2 D R' U' D' L U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 B2 D B' U Fw' Uw'
*45. *B2 D2 R' D' B2 F' R' U' B F' L2 F' L2 R' B F' U2 L' R2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*46. *F' L B' U' D' R B' R D' U' R F B2 D2 U' L' U F' R2 F' Rw Uw
*47. *B2 F' R D2 L' F2 L B' L' F' L' U2 R' D R2 L' U F B Rw2 Uw2
*48. *L R2 F' D' R' F2 B2 R F B U' B U2 F U2 D2 B' U' L U
*49. *F D2 F' D' B' U' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' D B R F D2 L' Fw Uw
*50. *R2 F L2 U B U' R L D2 F' L' F2 L R' B' F' L F2 U2 D' Fw Uw2
*51. *U2 B F2 D' B2 R' L2 U' F B' U' R2 L' B F' D' U B' L2 D' R' Fw' Uw
*52. *U B D2 B2 L R2 F R F L' F' U' D2 B' D2 L D B' U' Fw' Uw2
*53. *L2 R' U D2 L' D2 L2 D F' B U2 F D' L2 D2 L' U B F2 D' R' Fw Uw'
*54. *B' D B' L' D' R2 L B' R B L2 R' U L R' F2 L U' D' B U' Rw Uw2
*55. *L' D2 U L' D2 B F' D U R U L' B' L B D' L2 U L F' B Rw' Uw2
*56. *U L' D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U F R L' B' L2 D L' R' U' F2 B' D Rw Uw
*57. *L2 D2 B R2 L D B F D B U2 L F2 L D' B U F' B2 U Rw' Uw
*58. *R2 B' L' U' F' B D B2 R2 U F U' D' F D U' L B U' Rw2 Uw
*59. *L2 F U D B R D' R2 L B2 R F B2 L' U' R' D B' L B' L Fw Uw
*60. *R' L2 B D L' U L' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B F L2 F' U' B' R B2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F L R F R2 F R2 U' R2 D' B'
*2. *B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 F' D2 U' F U2 B' D' B' F' R
*3. *R2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U' B' D' U R U2 B U F' R
*4. *B' U' F L' B' U F U' L2 D R U2 L F2 L F2 L D2 R' D2 L
*5. *F' D2 L2 F' R B' D' B' R U2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' D' F' R' B2 U2 D' F2 R L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D L2
*2. *U B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L F R' B' L' R' B' F' U' R2
*3. *F2 L B2 L D2 F2 R B2 D2 L' R B R' F D L D2 B2 F R
*4. *R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 L D F R' U2 L D' R' B
*5. *U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' B R' U2 B2 F L D R' D F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 U2 R2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' L2 R D2 L B L2 U2 B' U' R'
*2. *R' U2 R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 B' D' U F2 R F' L2 U2 F' R'
*3. *U' F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 F D' B L U F U B L U
*4. *R U' B' U' L U D B R D2 L2 F' B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L2
*5. *R' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F' U' R2 F' L' D2 F' U2 L2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 U2 F U2 B R2 B' F' L2 D2 F D' L' U R' U R2 F R' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' U R U' R2 F R U2 R'
*3. *B' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L' F' L' D L' D' R' B' D2 F'
*4. *F2 D' L Uw' R B2 L B Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 R' Fw Uw' F' U B' Fw2 F Uw' L' R2 B2 Rw U' R2 D' F Rw' B L D L' Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R U F2 U' F U2 R' U
*3. *R L' U D' R' F R2 U B' R' U B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D
*4. *B2 D Fw' F D' L R' D2 R' D U L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 F Rw R F Rw2 R D Uw L' Uw R2 D' Uw' U' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw D2 B2 L Rw B U'
*5. *Dw2 Bw2 R U2 R' Dw' U B' D F R D2 Dw' Uw' Lw Uw Rw D B' R U2 B L2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw R2 Dw2 Uw B D' U' Fw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw U B Fw2 F Uw2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw D' L2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' R2 U2 R U' R2 F U
*3. *B L2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 D' F L' F2 D R2 B' U' F U2
*4. *Rw D L2 D2 Fw2 D B' Rw B' Rw' U L2 Rw2 R B' Rw2 B L' U B2 U' F' L2 Fw' U' L2 R' D Uw2 Fw D' F U' Rw' D2 Uw2 B D' U2 Fw
*5. *U2 Lw F Dw B' U2 Bw L' D2 Fw' L' F' D2 R2 F2 Rw' U2 R' Fw' F' D Fw Uw' U B' R' F' Uw' Bw' L2 Lw2 R' Dw Bw' Uw' F D Uw2 U' F2 D' Dw2 F' L B F Uw' Lw2 Fw' Dw' R' Dw' Uw2 U' Fw2 U2 B Fw2 Dw2 Bw2
*6. *L 2U2 U L' 3F' U2 3R' 2U 2L' 2D R' 2B' 2D' F2 R D2 U' R' 2B 2F D' 2L' R 2D' 2R2 B2 3F2 2F' 2D2 B2 3U 3F' 2L' 2U2 2R 2F2 L' 3R B 3F U 2L2 2R F 2L' F' L' D 2D' U2 2B' L 2B L2 D 3R D' 3R2 3F L' 3F 2R' R 2U' L' B' 2U' 3R2 R 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R U R F' R2 U R' F' U'
*3. *L' U2 L' D2 L F2 L B2 R B2 D2 F R' D' B' L2 R F D L' F'
*4. *B Uw2 U L2 B' Uw R' D U' B' D2 B' D Fw F2 Rw R Uw2 F2 L D2 R B D L2 Rw' B F' D F L Uw L2 R' Uw' B2 D' U' Fw' D2
*5. *L' Lw2 R' D Lw2 Bw' R2 D B' Fw' F2 L2 R Bw D Dw2 Uw L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 R Bw' U' B D' Dw2 U' F' Dw L2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw2 L Fw2 D Bw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 L Rw Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw2 R B' L2 Dw Bw Uw' Fw D2
*6. *R 2U 2L2 2B' 3F2 D2 B 2L' 3F' 2U2 L' 2F' 3R D' 2D2 U 2F 2L' R' 3U F2 U' 3F' F' 2L' U' 3F' 2U' U2 3F L2 3U' 2B' 2R' 2D 2L2 D 3U2 L2 2B2 2F' D 2D2 L' 2F2 2D2 3R2 B' 2B 3R 2U L' 2R2 2U2 2R2 2B' 2U L 2L2 2R' 2U B2 3U 3R 3F D2 2D2 L' 3R2 3U2
*7. *3B' D 3F2 2F2 L2 3L' 2R2 D' 3U2 2F 2D 2L B2 3F' 2F' 2D' 2U U' L2 R 3B 3U 2L' 3L 3U' 3R2 2B2 D 3L' 3F' 3U' 3R' R2 2F' 3D2 3R 3F2 D2 R' 2B 3F F' 2U 3F2 2F2 F 3L' 3R2 2F 2D2 3B' 3R 2D 2L' R2 U 2B' 3B F2 D 2L' 3L 2B2 2D2 U' R U' L 2D2 3B2 3D' 3R U B2 2U U 2B2 2L 3R 2D' 3L' B' U2 B 2U2 L 2L' 3B 2U2 3R' 3D 3U' F' 3U2 2L2 2U 3F2 3D 2U 3F'

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR2+ DL2- UL3+ U0+ R1- D1+ L2- ALL2- y2 U5+ R2- D3+ L0+ ALL2+ UR DR
*2. *UR6+ DR3- DL0+ UL2+ U0+ R1+ D4- L5+ ALL5- y2 U5- R3- D2- L2+ ALL2- DR UL
*3. *UR3+ DR2+ DL4- UL4+ U5+ R4- D3- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R6+ D4+ L3+ ALL2+ DR
*4. *UR1+ DR0+ DL5- UL4- U3- R0+ D1- L5- ALL5- y2 U2- R1+ D4- L5+ ALL4- UR UL
*5. *UR5+ DR3- DL5- UL4+ U2- R6+ D4+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R6+ D5+ L5- ALL4- UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B U L B' L U' R r
*2. *R B' L B' U L' U l' r b u
*3. *L U' R B U' R' B' U R r b' u
*4. *U' R' U' L U R' B' l b'
*5. *U L' B' U L' R U' L' B' l r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 6) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 3) / (6, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) /
*4. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' U L' R B' U' R L U' B' U'
*2. *U R B' U L R' U L' R' B' U'
*3. *L U' B U B U' L U R' B' U'
*4. *B' R' L B' U' B' L U' R' B' U'
*5. *B' U L B U' L B R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F' R U2 R U2 F' R F' U'
*3. *D2 L' F' L2 B' R U L2 D R' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2
*4. *L2 Rw2 D2 U2 Fw2 L2 U' F2 Rw R F2 D2 U2 R Uw U2 Rw' B2 Rw2 B F2 D F2 R2 B Rw2 B2 F2 L' B2 F L' B Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw' R2 D2 R'
*5. *B' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw Uw' L2 Rw R' U' L2 Bw' L Dw2 Uw U' Lw' U' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Lw Rw B2 D Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw' F' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 L Lw' Dw' U' Fw F' L2 R' D2 Uw U B2 R2 B' F2 Rw Fw R2 Dw2 Uw
*OH. *R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D R B F L' F' R2 D' R' D R
*Clock. *UR5+ DR5+ DL1- UL2+ U4+ R4- D1+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R1+ D5- L3+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L' B' L U R' B L' r b' u
*Skewb. *R' B U' L R' L' B' R U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) /


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

2x2 : 3.55, 3.07, 2.35, 2.63, 2.27 = 2.68
3x3 : 12.45, 12.69, 11.95, 13.43, 11.64 = 12.36
4x4 : 58.95, 53.61, 52.13, 52.91, 56.95 = 54.49
5x5 : 1:46.84, 1:54.99, 2:02.56, 1:50.22, 1:43.52 = 1:50.68
6x6 : 3:22.64, 3:17.06, 3:35.10, 3:18.39, 3:11.88 = 3:19.36
7x7 : 6:08.38, 5:42.40, 5:38.35, 6:07.69, 5:20.91 = 5:49.48
2x2 BLD : 20.74, 30.90, 26.04 = 25.89
3x3 BLD : 1:48.29, 2:11.46, 1:55.34 = 1:58.36
4x4 BLD : 14:05.26, DNF, DNF = 14:05.26 Second solve was off by two edges and third solve was off by four centers. I NEED TO PRACTICE MORE!
3x3 Multi-BLD : 7/7 36:25.77
3x3 OH : 24.86, 27.16, 23.08, 20.40, 22.75 = 23.56
3x3 Feet : 2:08.15, 2:27.90, 2:30.21, 2:13.02, 2:19.24 = 2:20.05
3x3 MTS : 1:01.37, 1:17.08, 1:07.22, 1:03.75, 1:09.53 = 1:06.83
3x3 FMC : 47


Spoiler: FMC Solve



F' L F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F2 L2 R B L'// Cross + 1st two pairs
F D2 F' D2 R D R'// F2L 3
D' R' D R D' F D F'// F2L 4
R D R' D R D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' B R D R' D' R' B' R2// OLL + Pll
This scramble had great potential for something better then my measly solution, but since I am still figuring out FMC, this will have to do.


2-4 Relay : 1:19.69
2-5 Relay : 3:19.02
2-6 Relay : 7:10.50
2-7 Relay : 13:58.97
Clock : 11.74, 12.34, 12.06, 14.22, 10.21 = 12.05
Megaminx : 1:39.23, 1:27.30, 1:22.98, 1:36.18, 1:35.93 = 1:33.14
Pyraminx : 4.47, 4.46, 4.73, 5.69, 4.85 = 4.68 Well, ain't consistence such a nice thing. : )
Square 1 : 20.22, 26.32, 27.94, 20.32, 20.21 = 22.29 Well, except for the silly counting 26, that was a descent average for me.
Skewb : 5.23, 4.95, 6.50, 4.32, 6.74 = 5.56
Kilominx : 32.47, 34.97, 33.41, 36.41, 27.66 = 33.62
Mini Guildford : 6:16.71


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 13, 2018)

2x2 : (6.42), (3.78), 5.14, 3.89, 5.89 = 4.97
3x3 : 14.30, (16.36), 15.47, 14.42, (13.20) = 14.73
4x4 : (45.00), 48.71, 51.53, 47.86, (1:03.54) = 49.97
5x5 : 1:37.24, (1:42.07), 1:36.06, (1:35.45), 1:40.96 = 1:38.09
6x6 : (2:42.51), 2:44.54, (2:52.71), 2:48.85, 2:48.55 = 2:47.31
7x7 :
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (40.47), (35.22), 39.13, 39.80, 37.59 = 38.84
FEET :
MTS : (41.59), 45.29, (49.18), 43.92, 44.20 = 44.47
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:13.64
2-5 Relay : 2:55.69
2-6 Relay : 5:47.21
2-7 Relay : 9:36.14
Clock : 16.39, 15.10, (37.54), 13.83, (13.24) = 15.11
Megaminx : (1:40.79), 1:34.13, 1:37.50, 1:37.32, (1:28.44) = 1:36.32
Pyraminx : 6.22, (6.64), 5.53, (5.22), 5.70 = 5.82
Square-1 : (20.94), 30.12, 24.45, (30.99), 22.08= 25.55
Skewb : (4.78), (11.00), 8.20, 7.18, 7.60 = 7.66
Kilominx : (40.72), 39.02, 39.20, (31.60), 35.13 = 37.78
Mini Guildford : 6:37.80


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 13, 2018)

2x2 : (21.15), 13.25, 19.19, (9.19), 17.46 = 16.63
3x3 : 33.01, (43.72), 39.84, 35.92, (32.05) = 36.26
4x4 : 2:12.09, 2:00.23, 1:58.49; (1:49.06), (2:17.02) = 2:03.60
5x5 : (3:13.13), 3:27.06, 3:28.19, 3:17.34, (3:44.67) = 3:24.20
6x6 : 6:55.56, (6:02.58), (6:58.34), 6:09.19, 6:31.34 = 6:32.03
2-4 Relay : 2:59.25
2-5 Relay : 6:12.89


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 13, 2018)

3x3:
33.30
29.08
35.49
32.23
28.62

OH:
1:14.09
57.23
54.52
59.36
52.72

Square-1:
16.33
15.06
16.79
16.04
28.17 

Megaminx:
3:41.13
3:00.68
2:41.88
3:14.58
2:49.56


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 13, 2018)

2x2- (5.053), (3.005), 4.46, 4.5, 4.4 Or Ao5- 4.453

3x3- 20.169, (29.149), 19.909, 22.024, (17.121) Or Ao5-20.7

Pyraminx- 9.111, (9.039), 9.721, 9.167, (12.283) Or Ao5- 9.333

2-3-4 Relay- 2:29.397

4x4- (2:04.946), 1:49.769, 1:40.545, (3:11.399), 2:02.948 Or Ao5-1:51.087

OH- (1:00.729), (42.014), 42.733, 44.924, 44.282 Or Ao5- 43.979

FMC- DNF


Spoiler



D2 F2 D2 F' L F D' -1X2X3 (7/7)
L' B R' L U2 R' U' L2-2X2X3 (8/15)
D R2 D2 U F D2 F' D' F D F' U' - F2L-1 (12/27)
F D F' L D B D' B' L' D - 2 Twisted Corners (10/37)

I don't know how to solve 2 twisted corners. How do you do them intutivly?

Cube Explorer says

U' B2 U L' F2 L U' B2 U L' F2 L (12f*) is optimal. That's 49 but of course its a DNF.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Mar 13, 2018)

3x3x3- 26.23, (24.05), (31.60), 26.94, 28.39 = 27.18

4x4x4- 2:35.58, (2:45.42), 2:36.97, (2:23.48), 2:34.10 = 2:35.55


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 14, 2018)

FMC: 50 // nothing great, just learning some ZZ this week



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
F2 U F U' F' D2 // EOLine
U R U' R' L U2 L2 // GO Block
U R U2 R2 U' R' // BR Block
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // BO Pair
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // GR Pair
y2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

Can I add more events to my past post? Like Edit it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Can I add more events to my past post? Like Edit it?


Yes, there's an edit option on your old post, so you can do that. That is preferred over adding a new post, actually.


----------



## X-treme cuber (Mar 15, 2018)

3x3 ao5 44.55 seconds pyraminx ao5 30.12 seconds


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 15, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I don't know how to solve 2 twisted corners. How do you do them intutivly?



Sune + Left Sune if you can set up to it


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 15, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Sune + Left Sune if you can set up to it



Thank you. Yes I can with Just L2. Then for simplicity do a Y the inverse Lefty sune, Inverse normal sune B2 and solves.


----------



## Lumej (Mar 15, 2018)

2x2: 13.93, 10.09, (7.59), 8.32, (16.23) = 10.78
3x3: 21.31, 20.52, (20.11), (22.38), 22.06 = 21.30
4x4: 2:13.47, (2:23.32), (1:38.97), 2:05.52, 2:09.43 = 2:09.47
234: 2:30.10
2345: 6:27.65
pyraminx: 18.09, (14.09), 21.95, 16.91, (22.51) = 18.98


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2018)

Prem The Cuber said:


> I want to change my username in speedsolving.com/competititions
> It's Prem Mundhra and it doesn't match the username of here.


Certainly; I'll change that for you later tonight.

In general, if anyone would like to do that, please simply send me a PM and I'll be happy to take care of it for you.

We would like to have all usernames match between the forum and the competition website; eventually we hope to enable single sign-on for the competition (so that if you're logged on here, you're also logged onto the website, and if that happens, we will have to disable accounts that don't match up until they are fixed. But I'll always be happy to fix any account like that if you need me to - just PM me and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 15, 2018)

3x3: (45.56), 50.97,(1:01.67),45.68,57.90=50.70
Unlucky me, got a huge lockup on 1:01.67


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 15, 2018)

3BLD: 36.43, 42.84, 29.64 = 29.64


----------



## MattP98 (Mar 16, 2018)

Last practice before Guildford:


Spoiler



*3x3:*
14.86, 15.61, 12.60, (16.54), (12.55) = 14.36

*2x2:*
5.33, (3.90), (5.79), 5.22, 5.54 = 5.36

*4x4:*
55.22, 1:01.39, (50.79), (1:28.97), 1:03.24 = 59.95

*5x5: *
(2:00.44), 2:04.71, 2:19.75, (2:23.90), 2:08.05 = 2:10.84

*OH: *
(30.39), 29.38, 30.08, 28.80, (23.74) = 29.42

*Feet: *
2:25.36, 2:35.91, (1:50.39 [PB!]), (3:16.91), 2:23.19 = 2:28.15

*Mega:*
2:20.83, (2:41.88), (2:08.47), 2:19.66, 2:31.70 = 2:24.06

*Pyra:*
(10.35), 7.86, 7.87, (6.78), 8.58 = 8.10

*Skewb:*
4.91, 5.09, (4.01), 5.80, (5.95) = 5.27

*SQ-1:*
(17.43), 18.26, 23.68, 29.30, (29.76) = 23.75

*MBLD:*
2/3 18:00 [2 corners on last cube =(]


I feel buoyed by a lot of good times here, though hopefully there won't be quite as many ruined averages in the real thing. =P


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 16, 2018)

@Mike Hughey is there a way to view scrambles from previous weeks?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 17, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> @Mike Hughey is there a way to view scrambles from previous weeks?


Yes, but not on the comp site. Here in the Forum you can look at the scrambles back to 2007!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, but not on the comp site. Here in the Forum you can look at the scrambles back to 2007!


Perhaps I'll add this someday to the comp site. But yes, if you want to search for a particular week, use the site's search function and put the week's designation in quotes, like this:
"2018-10"

The search engine seems to do a pretty good job of finding the post when you search for it this way.


----------



## Fazito (Mar 17, 2018)

FMC:23f
solution: U2 F R2 U' F' D F U F D2 L2 D2 F2 D F L F' R F L' F R' D


Spoiler



222 U2 F R2 *（3/3）
223 F' D F2 D2 L2 （5/8）
l5c D2 F2 D #R F2 R' D （7/15）
*U' F' D F U F' D' F （8-5）
#F L F' R F L' F' R' （8-3）


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 17, 2018)

2x3 - 17.47, (1:27.21), 26.28, (8.74), 11.30 = 18.35
3x3 - 29.27, (26.09), 43.71, (44.04), 27.45 = 33.48
4x4 - 1:31.60, (1:41.88), (1:19.99), 1:26.57, 1:28.00 = 1:28.72
5x5 - 2:41.85, 2:34.40, (2:59.45), 2:37.10, (2:29.31) = 2:37.78
2+3+4 Relay = 2:33.26
2+3+4+5 Relay = 5:21.28


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

2x2: 5.09, (2.33), 3.85, 2.66, (5.58) = 3.86
3x3: 13.91, 14.99, (11.15), 12.69, 16.37 = 13.86
4x4: (57.90), 51.66, 54.61, (47.49), 55.72 = 53.99
3x3 OH: 18.75, (15.84), 21.35, (29.69), 23.43 = 21.17
Pyraminx: 5.39, 5.36, (4.25), 4.28, (8.08) = 5.01
Square-1: 23.19, 22.71, (20.72), (30.98), 24.66 = 23.52


----------



## guusrs (Mar 19, 2018)

FMC: 26



Spoiler



scramble: R' U' F D2 U2 F U2 B R2 B' F' L2 D2 F D' L' U R' U R2 F R' U' R' U' F
solve: U2 L B2 L' B2 F U L U' R2 U L' U' F' D2 F' R F2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 D L2

EO on inverse: L2 D'
switch o normal with premoves (D L2)
exra block: U2 L
extra block: B2 L' B2
223 block: F @ R2
F2L-1: F' D2 (9+2)
3corners: F' R F2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 (18+2)
undo premoves: D L2
at @ insert U L U' R2 U L' U' R2, 2 moves cancel


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2018)

X-treme cuber said:


> 3x3 ao5 44.55 seconds pyraminx ao5 30.12 seconds


Hi and welcome. We want all of your times, not just the average.
This week I assume you had the same result every solve .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2018)

Results for week 11: congratulations to lejitcuber, thecubingwizard and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(127)

 1.65 Khairur Rachim
 1.72 applezfall
 1.78 georgescholey
 1.82 leomannen
 1.91 lejitcuber
 1.91 MattheoDW
 2.10 asacuber
 2.21 Jack Pfeifer
 2.24 gavinz
 2.41 RCTACameron
 2.62 Competition Cuber
 2.68 cubeshepherd
 2.78 OriginalUsername
 2.81 Ethan Horspool
 2.92 thecubingwizard
 2.94 DhruvA
 3.00 G2013
 3.14 DaniëlKassab1
 3.15 Jscuber
 3.20 Sixstringcal
 3.20 tdm
 3.21 ExultantCarn
 3.24 AidanNoogie
 3.32 DGCubes
 3.36 CubicOreo
 3.40 Jonsa87
 3.46 paulcuber3
 3.47 Valken
 3.59 RobinCube
 3.59 MCuber
 3.60 2017LAMB06
 3.67 [email protected]
 3.75 turtwig
 3.75 sigalig
 3.78 SolveThatCube
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.81 OJ Cubing
 3.85 Moonwink Cuber
 3.87 Yoshi Cuber
 3.92 Underwatercuber
 4.00 [email protected]
 4.09 [email protected]
 4.19 EdubCubez
 4.20 abunickabhi
 4.22 Oatch
 4.25 Rubiksdude4144
 4.26 MartinN13
 4.26 ARandomCuber
 4.33 speedcuber71
 4.41 Mark Boyanowski
 4.45 Duncan Bannon
 4.46 Shadowjockey
 4.56 typo56
 4.63 CubingRF
 4.67 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.71 Keenan Johnson
 4.80 NathanaelCubes
 4.82 E-Cuber
 4.85 buzzteam4
 4.87 AhmetYG
 4.88 seth0420
 4.92 TasseRasse
 4.97 bacyril
 5.06 NolanDoes2x2
 5.08 CornerCutter
 5.11 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.15 Bogdan
 5.16 DumplingMaster
 5.18 Kit Clement
 5.36 MattP98
 5.43 antirizarry1622
 5.49 janelle
 5.51 whatshisbucket
 5.56 Jami Viljanen
 5.61 oliviervlcube
 5.63 TipsterTrickster
 5.67 tigermaxi
 5.69 [email protected]
 5.73 topppits
 5.75 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.75 sam596
 5.80 Lewis
 5.83 CubeStack_Official
 5.89 Killernerd24
 5.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.94 Teemu
 5.97 Lykos
 6.04 Zachie Chan
 6.08 h2f
 6.09 Fazito
 6.11 Alea
 6.13 Thrasher989
 6.15 PotatoesAreUs
 6.22 david_5647
 6.27 SirVivor
 6.45 obelisk477
 6.62 Ali161102
 6.71 the super cuber
 6.81 Ianwubby
 6.98 Bubbagrub
 7.13 speedcube.insta
 7.23 redoxxy
 7.32 Kenneth Svendson
 7.59 d4m1no
 7.79 SpartanSailor
 7.91 theos
 7.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.29 Mikael weiss
 8.34 kumato
 8.71 Lachlan Stephens
 8.84 Bart Van Eynde
 8.86 Mike Hughey
 9.01 Justin Miner
 9.16 audiophile121
 9.28 dschieses
 9.63 Theo Leinad
 10.56 FireCuber
 10.78 Lumej
 11.72 Jacck
 12.21 KylerWoods
 13.16 dancing_jules
 13.34 GTregay
 13.62 dnguyen2204
 14.01 cougarscratch
 15.90 MatsBergsten
 16.63 Lili Martin
 DNF Hststshzjjfjf
*3x3x3 *(148)

 7.30 lejitcuber
 7.33 georgescholey
 8.23 Khairur Rachim
 8.24 Competition Cuber
 8.27 asiahyoo1997
 8.74 Jack Pfeifer
 9.27 Ethan Horspool
 9.43 applezfall
 9.55 OriginalUsername
 9.62 tdm
 9.72 the super cuber
 9.89 [email protected]
 10.00 thecubingwizard
 10.18 asacuber
 10.28 uesyuu
 10.39 ichcubegern
 10.59 turtwig
 11.04 SolveThatCube
 11.05 AidanNoogie
 11.06 Shadowjockey
 11.11 ExultantCarn
 11.33 RCTACameron
 11.37 Jonsa87
 11.42 DaniëlKassab1
 11.43 Brendan Bakker
 11.52 G2013
 11.54 paulcuber3
 11.56 JustAnotherGenericCu
 11.60 Keroma12
 11.60 typeman5
 11.62 sigalig
 11.64 Mark Boyanowski
 11.81 Jscuber
 11.82 abunickabhi
 11.87 typo56
 12.00 obelisk477
 12.17 Valken
 12.30 Underwatercuber
 12.30 CubeStack_Official
 12.36 cubeshepherd
 12.50 [email protected]
 12.52 The Cubinator
 12.59 E-Cuber
 12.69 DhruvA
 12.79 antirizarry1622
 12.83 DGCubes
 12.89 2017LAMB06
 12.91 Corner Twist Cubing
 13.00 CubicOreo
 13.07 ican97
 13.12 MCuber
 13.15 Keenan Johnson
 13.21 ARandomCuber
 13.35 Kit Clement
 13.55 janelle
 13.57 Ianwubby
 13.58 Rubiksdude4144
 13.65 gavinz
 13.68 Fazito
 13.86 Yoshi Cuber
 13.91 Sixstringcal
 14.08 [email protected]
 14.14 tigermaxi
 14.21 Killernerd24
 14.33 Moonwink Cuber
 14.36 MattP98
 14.37 ComputerGuy365
 14.55 OJ Cubing
 14.65 RobinCube
 14.65 PotatoesAreUs
 14.73 bacyril
 14.75 Oatch
 14.85 TasseRasse
 14.87 [email protected]
 15.13 DumplingMaster
 15.34 xyzzy
 15.43 d4m1no
 15.73 Bogdan
 15.77 Kenneth Svendson
 16.00 sam596
 16.04 AhmetYG
 16.11 SirVivor
 16.40 Aerospry
 16.70 Zachie Chan
 16.95 Lykos
 16.99 whatshisbucket
 17.08 Alea
 17.08 KylerWoods
 17.09 JackPurdum
 17.09 leudcfa
 17.16 NolanDoes2x2
 17.28 seth0420
 17.29 buzzteam4
 17.47 Deri Nata Wijaya
 17.65 david_5647
 17.86 MartinN13
 17.89 Jami Viljanen
 17.91 h2f
 18.43 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.63 Teemu
 18.90 topppits
 18.99 kilwap147
 19.01 speedcube.insta
 19.27 obatake
 19.28 TipsterTrickster
 19.84 Dynamic Waluigi
 19.89 oliviervlcube
 19.96 Lachlan Stephens
 20.09 az897
 20.69 Duncan Bannon
 21.03 Ali161102
 21.30 Lumej
 21.44 theos
 21.56 Lewis
 22.17 Bubbagrub
 22.48 Mike Hughey
 22.66 Thrasher989
 23.08 GTregay
 23.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 23.47 audiophile121
 23.74 SpartanSailor
 23.80 redoxxy
 25.07 Mikael weiss
 25.56 CubingRF
 25.63 Theo Leinad
 25.84 Luke Messer
 26.26 One Wheel
 26.58 Prashant Saran
 26.85 kumato
 26.97 Destiny
 27.19 Petri Krzywacki
 27.29 TylerBur
 27.84 Justin Miner
 28.09 dnguyen2204
 28.42 dancing_jules
 29.16 RyuKagamine
 29.33 EdubCubez
 30.64 Prem The Cuber
 31.54 Thom S.
 33.48 Reprobate
 33.57 Jacck
 35.40 MatsBergsten
 35.62 Bart Van Eynde
 36.26 Lili Martin
 38.55 dschieses
 42.68 cougarscratch
 44.55 X-treme cuber
 51.52 Zaksox
*4x4x4*(100)

 33.17 lejitcuber
 34.48 Khairur Rachim
 37.36 thecubingwizard
 37.67 G2013
 37.98 georgescholey
 38.73 Ethan Horspool
 38.83 ichcubegern
 39.28 the super cuber
 39.30 OriginalUsername
 40.12 Shadowjockey
 41.44 speedcuber71
 41.48 DaniëlKassab1
 42.07 typo56
 42.17 Jack Pfeifer
 42.84 uesyuu
 43.47 tdm
 46.42 DGCubes
 46.52 [email protected]
 46.86 Ianwubby
 49.17 [email protected]
 49.37 bacyril
 49.52 Killernerd24
 49.68 DhruvA
 50.11 sigalig
 50.34 Jscuber
 50.51 Keenan Johnson
 50.87 Keroma12
 52.11 Jonsa87
 52.15 MCuber
 52.40 Brendan Bakker
 52.46 david_5647
 52.82 abunickabhi
 54.00 Yoshi Cuber
 54.03 Underwatercuber
 54.15 RCTACameron
 54.22 Kit Clement
 54.49 cubeshepherd
 54.68 paulcuber3
 56.03 Sixstringcal
 56.31 typeman5
 56.98 d4m1no
 57.70 Moonwink Cuber
 57.74 ican97
 58.39 applezfall
 58.96 gavinz
 58.99 antirizarry1622
 59.25 OJ Cubing
 59.43 ComputerGuy365
 59.65 buzzteam4
 59.95 MattP98
 1:00.45 Kenneth Svendson
 1:00.70 2017LAMB06
 1:02.28 obelisk477
 1:03.18 janelle
 1:03.69 PotatoesAreUs
 1:06.46 ARandomCuber
 1:06.50 leudcfa
 1:07.52 sam596
 1:08.83 Bogdan
 1:09.88 Rubiksdude4144
 1:10.89 Alea
 1:11.04 topppits
 1:11.69 JackPurdum
 1:14.01 KylerWoods
 1:14.60 Lykos
 1:23.28 kilwap147
 1:24.24 AhmetYG
 1:25.29 audiophile121
 1:25.70 CubeStack_Official
 1:26.13 Zachie Chan
 1:26.92 Bubbagrub
 1:28.72 Reprobate
 1:29.18 Mike Hughey
 1:29.45 tigermaxi
 1:30.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:32.62 redoxxy
 1:32.84 SpartanSailor
 1:36.94 One Wheel
 1:38.37 seth0420
 1:39.35 Lewis
 1:42.47 Thrasher989
 1:45.68 theos
 1:45.97 oliviervlcube
 1:48.61 SirVivor
 1:53.74 Ali161102
 1:54.59 kumato
 1:59.21 Duncan Bannon
 2:01.17 MatsBergsten
 2:02.08 GTregay
 2:03.60 Lili Martin
 2:06.69 gerzytet
 2:09.47 Lumej
 2:10.71 dnguyen2204
 2:20.09 dancing_jules
 2:35.55 Petri Krzywacki
 2:44.06 cougarscratch
 2:46.44 Bart Van Eynde
 3:01.40 Lachlan Stephens
 DNF Valken
 DNF Theo Leinad
*5x5x5*(67)

 57.16 lejitcuber
 1:09.01 Shadowjockey
 1:13.31 ichcubegern
 1:15.07 Khairur Rachim
 1:15.82 thecubingwizard
 1:19.77 turtwig
 1:20.09 Keroma12
 1:22.35 Ethan Horspool
 1:25.30 Mark Boyanowski
 1:26.09 DGCubes
 1:26.95 OriginalUsername
 1:27.50 typo56
 1:28.57 sigalig
 1:30.12 G2013
 1:31.10 DaniëlKassab1
 1:31.33 abunickabhi
 1:31.56 [email protected]
 1:34.21 Ianwubby
 1:34.79 DhruvA
 1:35.90 Killernerd24
 1:36.12 Brendan Bakker
 1:38.09 bacyril
 1:42.04 Keenan Johnson
 1:43.35 paulcuber3
 1:44.91 Sixstringcal
 1:46.30 d4m1no
 1:47.58 antirizarry1622
 1:47.61 tdm
 1:48.92 Jonsa87
 1:50.68 cubeshepherd
 1:54.59 ARandomCuber
 1:54.62 OJ Cubing
 1:54.70 david_5647
 1:55.22 MCuber
 1:58.05 Underwatercuber
 1:58.67 Bogdan
 1:59.11 RCTACameron
 1:59.38 PotatoesAreUs
 1:59.42 az897
 1:59.75 Alea
 2:03.90 obelisk477
 2:04.56 buzzteam4
 2:05.59 sam596
 2:05.67 Jscuber
 2:10.84 MattP98
 2:12.97 Kenneth Svendson
 2:25.86 Lykos
 2:29.84 janelle
 2:30.09 leudcfa
 2:31.11 Moonwink Cuber
 2:34.95 Lewis
 2:37.61 redoxxy
 2:37.78 Reprobate
 2:38.45 topppits
 2:46.18 Mike Hughey
 2:57.22 theos
 3:24.20 Lili Martin
 3:27.16 Ali161102
 3:30.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:32.82 TylerBur
 3:39.76 MatsBergsten
 3:44.89 dancing_jules
 3:45.90 GTregay
 4:31.02 SpartanSailor
 DNF applezfall
 DNF ican97
 DNF cougarscratch
*6x6x6*(31)

 2:01.48 lejitcuber
 2:18.00 thecubingwizard
 2:18.55 Shadowjockey
 2:19.57 ichcubegern
 2:39.50 Keroma12
 2:44.32 Mark Boyanowski
 2:47.31 bacyril
 2:56.14 OriginalUsername
 3:01.71 [email protected]
 3:02.73 Ianwubby
 3:04.23 abunickabhi
 3:12.09 turtwig
 3:14.63 DGCubes
 3:19.36 cubeshepherd
 3:25.25 Sixstringcal
 3:27.83 Kit Clement
 3:28.42 antirizarry1622
 3:35.71 Selkie
 3:54.16 PotatoesAreUs
 4:03.37 Kenneth Svendson
 4:05.52 Underwatercuber
 4:15.50 david_5647
 4:32.39 Alea
 4:50.90 Bogdan
 4:58.82 Mike Hughey
 5:45.87 leudcfa
 6:16.32 TylerBur
 6:32.03 Lili Martin
 6:42.54 GTregay
 6:51.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF OJ Cubing
*7x7x7*(29)

 2:57.90 lejitcuber
 3:16.77 ichcubegern
 3:19.68 Shadowjockey
 3:32.57 thecubingwizard
 3:53.18 Mark Boyanowski
 3:55.59 Jack Pfeifer
 4:24.26 Keroma12
 4:24.76 Ianwubby
 4:39.97 turtwig
 4:58.41 DGCubes
 5:00.47 OriginalUsername
 5:05.80 typo56
 5:20.01 antirizarry1622
 5:27.43 [email protected]
 5:47.81 david_5647
 5:49.48 cubeshepherd
 6:13.70 Kenneth Svendson
 6:37.15 PotatoesAreUs
 6:41.83 Underwatercuber
 6:55.01 Alea
 7:01.05 ARandomCuber
 7:17.74 Mike Hughey
 7:22.82 One Wheel
 8:23.62 Jacck
10:57.03 GTregay
11:32.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF Valken
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF TylerBur
*3x3 one handed*(94)

 13.01 Khairur Rachim
 14.70 lejitcuber
 14.91 tdm
 16.16 turtwig
 16.87 ichcubegern
 17.07 Jack Pfeifer
 18.06 GenTheThief
 18.28 asacuber
 18.40 Ethan Horspool
 18.40 typeman5
 18.86 thecubingwizard
 19.13 Jscuber
 19.39 2017LAMB06
 19.92 [email protected]
 19.97 OriginalUsername
 20.04 paulcuber3
 21.18 Yoshi Cuber
 21.23 Mark Boyanowski
 21.56 Shadowjockey
 21.97 DhruvA
 22.08 Valken
  22.19 janelle
 22.82 applezfall
 22.90 Keroma12
 23.06 sigalig
 23.56 cubeshepherd
 23.69 typo56
 24.06 Sixstringcal
 24.08 Ianwubby
 24.26 AidanNoogie
 24.31 ARandomCuber
 24.44 JustAnotherGenericCu
 24.78 Kit Clement
 24.91 abunickabhi
 25.06 DGCubes
 25.22 T1_M0
 25.26 JackPurdum
 25.91 Jonsa87
 26.20 ExultantCarn
 26.39 RCTACameron
 26.76 AhmetYG
 26.83 xyzzy
 27.32 obelisk477
 27.44 Alea
 27.74 G2013
 28.51 Lykos
 29.08 Fazito
 29.42 MattP98
 30.44 Kenneth Svendson
 31.43 MCuber
 31.50 SirVivor
 31.63 Bogdan
 31.68 Underwatercuber
 32.03 tigermaxi
 32.62 Aerospry
 33.18 Keenan Johnson
 33.67 Rubiksdude4144
 33.71 buzzteam4
 33.78 ComputerGuy365
 34.05 leudcfa
 34.40 OJ Cubing
 34.83 david_5647
 36.31 redoxxy
 36.46 h2f
 36.66 PotatoesAreUs
 36.79 antirizarry1622
 38.01 [email protected]
 38.84 bacyril
 40.29 Lachlan Stephens
 40.70 NathanaelCubes
 40.92 sam596
 40.96 KylerWoods
 41.48 Bubbagrub
 42.30 MartinN13
 42.44 speedcube.insta
 43.72 kilwap147
 43.98 Duncan Bannon
 43.99 E-Cuber
 46.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 47.44 Moonwink Cuber
 48.48 Mike Hughey
 50.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 52.17 RyuKagamine
 57.04 Thom S.
 57.19 EdubCubez
 1:00.25 Jacck
 1:01.15 Zachie Chan
 1:10.52 Thrasher989
 1:26.36 SpartanSailor
 2:07.66 dnguyen2204
 2:29.53 Bart Van Eynde
 3:00.86 MatsBergsten
 DNF ican97
 DNF audiophile121
*3x3 with feet*(19)

 41.16 DhruvA
 43.97 DGCubes
 1:10.62 Bubbagrub
 1:16.24 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.48 Shadowjockey
 1:18.47 redoxxy
 1:26.06 T1_M0
 1:26.75 Jack Pfeifer
 1:46.00 OriginalUsername
 1:53.06 OJ Cubing
 1:53.84 ichcubegern
 1:57.88 MartinN13
 1:58.91 One Wheel
 2:20.05 cubeshepherd
 2:27.20 Underwatercuber
 2:28.15 MattP98
 2:32.47 abunickabhi
 3:10.42 Mike Hughey
 6:33.65 david_5647
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(49)

 4.04 DhruvA
 4.54 asacuber
 4.83 applezfall
 5.73 leomannen
 5.80 Khairur Rachim
 6.50 gavinz
 9.36 ExultantCarn
 9.91 ichcubegern
 10.07 lejitcuber
 10.79 EdubCubez
 11.91 Competition Cuber
 12.42 G2013
 13.10 thecubingwizard
 13.28 Killernerd24
 16.39 Mark Boyanowski
 17.19 sigalig
 17.31 OriginalUsername
 19.41 Mike Hughey
 20.27 Underwatercuber
 20.74 cubeshepherd
 22.85 typo56
 22.87 abunickabhi
 23.28 h2f
 24.65 Keenan Johnson
 26.29 Sixstringcal
 26.31 DGCubes
 28.28 Shadowjockey
 28.91 paulcuber3
 32.84 MatsBergsten
 34.82 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.12 2017LAMB06
 39.28 whatshisbucket
 41.35 Lykos
 44.51 [email protected]
 45.34 Alea
 45.48 Oatch
 46.58 Bubbagrub
 48.02 Bogdan
 48.82 buzzteam4
 50.29 Jacck
 58.55 topppits
 1:04.19 SpartanSailor
 1:09.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:31.32 MCuber
 DNF david_5647
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Theo Leinad
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(43)

 28.97 sigalig
 29.02 ican97
 29.64 Tao Yu
 31.62 Mark Boyanowski
 32.70 chak
 33.19 abunickabhi
 41.28 denthebro
 46.82 Killernerd24
 57.50 Underwatercuber
 58.28 OJ Cubing
 1:00.93 h2f
 1:09.83 Keenan Johnson
 1:16.88 Lykos
 1:17.51 paulcuber3
 1:19.68 typo56
 1:21.39 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:21.93 obatake
 1:23.80 MatsBergsten
 1:37.31 Kit Clement
 1:38.89 thecubingwizard
 1:41.21 Brendan Bakker
 1:43.19 Mike Hughey
 1:43.22 Shadowjockey
 1:48.29 cubeshepherd
 2:02.18 DGCubes
 2:09.96 [email protected]
 2:24.86 Oatch
 2:27.61 Sixstringcal
 3:19.58 Bogdan
 3:25.63 sam596
 3:32.94 Jacck
 4:07.50 Bubbagrub
 4:08.31 topppits
 4:54.70 leudcfa
 6:33.74 SpartanSailor
 9:22.75 dschieses
 DNF antirizarry1622
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(23)

 2:21.84 sigalig
 2:23.13 pinser
 2:54.29 abunickabhi
 3:15.05 Killernerd24
 3:25.89 Mark Boyanowski
 5:01.43 redoxxy
 5:34.69 OJ Cubing
 6:12.14 MatsBergsten
 6:48.43 Mike Hughey
 8:15.11 ichcubegern
 8:22.86 paulcuber3
 8:27.61 typo56
 9:32.68 Jacck
10:37.74 DGCubes
14:05.26 cubeshepherd
 DNF Lykos
 DNF denthebro
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:08.30 sigalig
 6:51.36 Mark Boyanowski
 6:53.18 Killernerd24
12:19.30 MatsBergsten
12:57.94 Mike Hughey
15:58.05 Jacck
18:45.94 typo56
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

33:12.02 MatsBergsten
39:02.10 Jacck
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

33:48.59 YY
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(20)

20/22 (46:51)  Killernerd24
15/15 (50:52)  OJ Cubing
16/19 (55:16)  paulcuber3
9/9 (41:20)  Keenan Johnson
7/7 (36:25)  cubeshepherd
10/13 (46:05)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/13 (50:35)  typo56
8/10 (52:51)  Mike Hughey
7/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (27:07)  sam596
6/9 (58:14)  h2f
2/3 (18:00)  MattP98
3/5 (30:51)  [email protected]
8/15 (45:56)  Carterk
2/4 (24:07)  Jacck
0/2 (11:23)  ComputerGuy365
0/2 (20:00)  bacyril
2/7 (30:11)  Shadowjockey
0/10 (56:03)  ichcubegern
5/51 (60:00)  abunickabhi
*3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 44.47 bacyril
 46.45 thecubingwizard
 52.31 abunickabhi
 1:05.64 Shadowjockey
 1:05.69 Bogdan
 1:06.83 cubeshepherd
 1:06.97 DGCubes
 1:09.82 [email protected]
 1:19.05 Mike Hughey
 1:23.27 Khairur Rachim
 1:32.28 MatsBergsten
 1:38.73 Kenneth Svendson
 1:46.43 KylerWoods
 2:08.55 Keenan Johnson
 2:44.16 PotatoesAreUs
 4:07.43 david_5647
 7:10.99 dnguyen2204
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF applezfall
 DNF MartinN13
*2-3-4 Relay*(73)

 44.05 lejitcuber
 54.84 G2013
 54.96 Ethan Horspool
 55.02 Shadowjockey
 55.97 Khairur Rachim
 57.27 DaniëlKassab1
 57.75 Dream Cubing
 58.69 Underwatercuber
 59.00 thecubingwizard
 59.20 Competition Cuber
 59.75 tdm
 1:01.17 ichcubegern
 1:01.60 OriginalUsername
 1:03.37 DGCubes
 1:07.29 Jonsa87
 1:08.75 [email protected]
 1:08.78 sigalig
 1:09.39 typo56
 1:09.96 Ianwubby
 1:10.88 Jscuber
 1:11.45 Sixstringcal
 1:12.38 2017LAMB06
 1:13.54 paulcuber3
 1:13.64 bacyril
 1:14.68 ComputerGuy365
 1:15.54 abunickabhi
 1:18.75 gavinz
 1:18.87 MCuber
 1:18.93 DhruvA
 1:19.69 cubeshepherd
 1:20.99 antirizarry1622
 1:22.35 OJ Cubing
 1:22.49 obelisk477
 1:22.67 david_5647
 1:24.31 ExultantCarn
 1:26.08 ARandomCuber
 1:26.48 janelle
 1:29.23 buzzteam4
 1:29.84 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.77 d4m1no
 1:32.11 sam596
 1:33.59 Rubiksdude4144
 1:36.47 JackPurdum
 1:43.57 Bogdan
 1:44.51 AhmetYG
 1:44.72 TipsterTrickster
 1:49.07 KylerWoods
 1:59.08 Zachie Chan
 1:59.90 Thrasher989
 2:00.20 topppits
 2:01.44 seth0420
 2:02.13 Ali161102
 2:02.36 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:06.13 Mike Hughey
 2:06.72 theos
 2:09.56 TylerBur
 2:11.62 SpartanSailor
 2:15.90 GTregay
 2:19.82 Lewis
 2:23.06 redoxxy
 2:29.39 Duncan Bannon
 2:29.41 NathanaelCubes
 2:30.10 Lumej
 2:32.41 audiophile121
 2:33.26 Reprobate
 2:58.05 Jacck
 2:59.25 Lili Martin
 3:00.85 MatsBergsten
 3:26.32 dnguyen2204
 4:06.53 Bart Van Eynde
 4:22.08 cougarscratch
 4:52.66 Ecuasamurai
 DNF Lykos
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)

 1:41.20 lejitcuber
 1:42.41 Dream Cubing
 2:01.08 Khairur Rachim
 2:08.87 G2013
 2:12.76 thecubingwizard
 2:17.87 Shadowjockey
 2:21.59 OriginalUsername
 2:27.99 turtwig
 2:31.40 Ethan Horspool
 2:32.70 ichcubegern
 2:41.54 DGCubes
 2:45.93 typo56
 2:47.70 [email protected]
 2:53.50 abunickabhi
 2:54.71 Ianwubby
 2:55.69 bacyril
 2:57.28 paulcuber3
 2:57.44 DhruvA
 3:11.50 MCuber
 3:19.02 cubeshepherd
 3:19.69 david_5647
 3:20.72 Kenneth Svendson
 3:21.20 obelisk477
 3:22.02 Underwatercuber
 3:30.10 OJ Cubing
 3:43.08 gavinz
 3:46.20 Bogdan
 3:55.92 janelle
 4:10.53 sam596
 4:48.20 topppits
 4:50.52 Lewis
 5:04.40 Mike Hughey
 5:09.51 TylerBur
 5:21.28 Reprobate
 5:29.04 theos
 5:39.58 Ali161102
 5:50.31 GTregay
 5:53.26 Jacck
 6:04.23 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:12.89 Lili Martin
 6:14.82 redoxxy
 6:27.65 Lumej
 6:38.19 MatsBergsten
 7:38.96 SpartanSailor
 DNF cougarscratch
 DNF Lykos
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 3:43.57 Dream Cubing
 4:23.10 thecubingwizard
 4:34.03 ichcubegern
 4:46.95 Shadowjockey
 5:34.21 [email protected]
 5:39.37 turtwig
 5:44.38 OriginalUsername
 5:47.21 bacyril
 5:58.67 abunickabhi
 6:07.82 DGCubes
 6:30.14 paulcuber3
 6:48.42 Ianwubby
 7:10.50 cubeshepherd
 7:37.60 david_5647
 7:54.17 Kenneth Svendson
 8:08.55 gavinz
 8:38.60 Bogdan
10:13.14 Mike Hughey
10:27.90 Lewis
10:39.02 theos
12:32.80 redoxxy
14:19.65 GTregay
15:02.44 Ali161102
15:32.20 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 6:48.92 Dream Cubing
 7:33.49 ichcubegern
 8:05.57 Shadowjockey
 8:13.80 thecubingwizard
 9:36.14 bacyril
 9:49.70 Jack Pfeifer
10:10.03 DGCubes
10:13.98 OriginalUsername
11:10.13 Ianwubby
11:52.98 abunickabhi
12:03.03 [email protected]
12:35.62 david_5647
12:41.92 antirizarry1622
12:50.64 paulcuber3
13:58.97 cubeshepherd
14:03.24 Kenneth Svendson
16:01.25 Bogdan
17:14.37 Mike Hughey
19:24.13 Lewis
22:57.43 theos
24:01.43 GTregay
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(41)

23 Fazito
23 WACWCA
23 Mark Boyanowski
23 hssandwich
23 lejitcuber
23 Kit Clement
25 ColorfulPockets
25 Bubbagrub
25 Attila
26 Shadowjockey
26 theos
26 guusrs
27 sqAree
27 G2013
28 sigalig
28 DGCubes
28 Jacck
28 the super cuber
29 Theo Leinad
29 h2f
29 ichcubegern
30 Bogdan
30 Mike Hughey
32 Killernerd24
34 abunickabhi
36 DhruvA
37 typo56
37 [email protected]
38 asacuber
42 Lachlan Stephens
47 Rubiksdude4144
47 cubeshepherd
48 Kenneth Svendson
50 Shaky Hands
54 AhmetYG
55 MCuber
56 Underwatercuber
57 MartinN13
60 dnguyen2204
DNF  arbivara
DNF  Duncan Bannon
*Skewb*(75)

 2.08 georgescholey
 2.09 Carterk
 2.27 lejitcuber
 2.71 MattheoDW
 3.67 Jack Pfeifer
 4.07 asacuber
 4.33 DhruvA
 4.42 CubicOreo
 4.45 thecubingwizard
 4.62 [email protected]
 4.72 applezfall
 4.87 TSTwist
 4.95 DGCubes
 5.03 [email protected]
 5.05 paulcuber3
 5.16 TipsterTrickster
 5.27 MattP98
 5.42 ichcubegern
 5.43 typo56
 5.56 cubeshepherd
 5.61 leomannen
 5.66 TasseRasse
 5.74 oliviervlcube
 5.76 Kit Clement
 5.77 G2013
 5.81 Sixstringcal
 5.86 AidanNoogie
 5.89 Shadowjockey
 5.94 Mark Boyanowski
 6.06 MCuber
 6.08 leudcfa
 6.65 sam596
 6.73 Underwatercuber
 6.76 speedcuber71
 6.79 DaniëlKassab1
 6.79 MartinN13
 6.86 ComputerGuy365
 6.89 Bubbagrub
 6.91 Competition Cuber
 7.09 Rubiksdude4144
 7.21 JustAnotherGenericCu
 7.28 Jonsa87
 7.28 OriginalUsername
 7.39 Keenan Johnson
 7.47 Lykos
 7.49 RobinCube
 7.52 Jami Viljanen
 7.66 bacyril
 7.75 tigermaxi
 7.85 2017LAMB06
 8.13 ARandomCuber
 8.38 Alea
 8.53 Bogdan
 8.56 david_5647
 8.93 whatshisbucket
 9.36 janelle
 9.83 Ianwubby
 10.74 Lewis
 10.80 Moonwink Cuber
 11.02 SpartanSailor
 11.34 theos
 11.65 buzzteam4
 11.72 CubeStack_Official
 11.74 redoxxy
 11.89 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.26 Mike Hughey
 12.63 ican97
 12.66 Valken
 13.06 topppits
 15.33 Kenneth Svendson
 15.67 PotatoesAreUs
 19.46 dschieses
 19.98 MatsBergsten
 20.20 dancing_jules
 22.88 antirizarry1622
*Clock*(38)

 6.96 sam596
 7.09 Underwatercuber
 8.77 lejitcuber
 8.92 MartinN13
 9.04 ARandomCuber
 9.47 PotatoesAreUs
 10.08 Kit Clement
 10.56 buzzteam4
 11.15 MCuber
 11.54 Jack Pfeifer
 11.62 Shadowjockey
 11.74 typo56
 12.05 cubeshepherd
 12.23 redoxxy
 13.25 G2013
 13.41 Valken
 14.37 oliviervlcube
 14.47 TipsterTrickster
 14.87 ichcubegern
 14.95 Lykos
 15.11 bacyril
 15.28 DGCubes
 16.31 Kenneth Svendson
 16.64 [email protected]
 17.57 Sixstringcal
 17.65 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.86 thecubingwizard
 18.36 Ianwubby
 20.12 Mike Hughey
 20.64 OriginalUsername
 22.01 Jacck
 22.09 OJ Cubing
 22.13 AidanNoogie
 22.80 paulcuber3
 23.67 DhruvA
 26.99 david_5647
 30.36 Alea
 30.40 obelisk477
*Pyraminx*(88)

 2.62 applezfall
 2.87 Jack Pfeifer
 2.99 RobinCube
 3.28 lejitcuber
 3.70 FastCubeMaster
 3.81 CubicOreo
 3.85 CornerCutter
 3.93 The Cubinator
 4.05 DGCubes
 4.15 DaniëlKassab1
 4.18 oliviervlcube
 4.23 thecubingwizard
 4.34 [email protected]
 4.50 MattheoDW
 4.68 cubeshepherd
 4.69 typo56
 4.72 paulcuber3
 4.79 asacuber
 4.84 TSTwist
 4.99 the super cuber
 5.01 Yoshi Cuber
 5.06 E-Cuber
 5.21 Shadowjockey
 5.33 ichcubegern
 5.48 MartinN13
 5.49 DhruvA
 5.82 bacyril
 5.95 MCuber
 6.14 redoxxy
 6.36 Rubiksdude4144
 6.51 Lewis
 6.68 Teemu
 6.85 AidanNoogie
 7.02 G2013
 7.20 tigermaxi
 7.24 [email protected]
 7.29 OriginalUsername
 7.33 Keenan Johnson
 7.53 Jonsa87
 7.87 Jami Viljanen
 7.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.00 TipsterTrickster
 8.10 MattP98
 8.24 Mark Boyanowski
 8.45 seth0420
 8.52 NolanDoes2x2
 8.66 Ianwubby
 8.69 Underwatercuber
 8.85 2017LAMB06
 9.07 NathanaelCubes
 9.13 buzzteam4
 9.18 janelle
 9.33 Duncan Bannon
 9.42 RCTACameron
 9.50 Alea
 9.79 sigalig
 9.87 abunickabhi
 10.01 ARandomCuber
 10.14 kumato
 10.19 ican97
 10.31 Thrasher989
 10.38 gavinz
 10.67 Lykos
 10.83 david_5647
 10.95 sam596
 11.05 Kenneth Svendson
 11.91 theos
 12.35 Valken
 12.52 AhmetYG
 12.89 antirizarry1622
 13.67 OJ Cubing
 13.97 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.11 CubeStack_Official
 14.14 PotatoesAreUs
 14.39 Ali161102
 14.55 topppits
 15.57 Mike Hughey
 15.77 DumplingMaster
 16.05 SirVivor
 16.58 Jacck
 16.99 Bubbagrub
 18.98 Lumej
 19.34 GTregay
 20.49 dancing_jules
 20.51 dschieses
 21.24 SpartanSailor
 24.99 dnguyen2204
 30.12 X-treme cuber
*Megaminx*(42)

 48.41 [email protected]
 54.55 thecubingwizard
 56.55 TSTwist
 57.41 lejitcuber
 1:03.06 AidanNoogie
 1:04.99 CubeStack_Official
 1:06.18 Jonsa87
 1:06.70 Shadowjockey
 1:17.93 DhruvA
 1:19.16 whatshisbucket
 1:19.34 ichcubegern
 1:21.68 DGCubes
 1:28.61 OriginalUsername
 1:33.14 cubeshepherd
 1:36.32 bacyril
 1:37.49 Kit Clement
 1:38.44 ARandomCuber
 1:43.15 typo56
 1:49.57 xyzzy
 1:52.89 Keroma12
 1:53.15 RCTACameron
 1:57.44 Valken
 1:59.00 Alea
 2:02.13 Bogdan
 2:09.52 abunickabhi
 2:12.62 redoxxy
 2:15.06 Lewis
 2:18.55 GTregay
 2:24.06 MattP98
 2:30.97 PotatoesAreUs
 2:32.13 Ianwubby
 2:36.15 Underwatercuber
 2:41.52 david_5647
 2:55.68 kumato
 2:56.50 Mike Hughey
 3:01.61 Thom S.
 3:02.58 theos
 3:06.98 antirizarry1622
 5:25.17 SpartanSailor
 DNF applezfall
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(14)

 25.81 [email protected]
 30.04 DGCubes
 33.62 cubeshepherd
 33.68 ichcubegern
 37.78 bacyril
 39.56 Shadowjockey
 40.89 OriginalUsername
 53.83 Lewis
 1:18.83 Mike Hughey
 1:25.50 PotatoesAreUs
 1:27.11 david_5647
 1:54.60 d4m1no
 2:49.36 One Wheel
 4:54.59 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(60)

 7.56 Sixstringcal
 8.29 Jack Pfeifer
 10.43 thecubingwizard
 11.32 speedcuber71
 11.33 obatake
 11.46 georgescholey
 12.95 lejitcuber
 13.08 ichcubegern
 13.37 Shadowjockey
 15.01 G2013
 15.37 leomannen
 15.59 AidanNoogie
 16.23 sigalig
 16.39 Thom S.
 16.63 Jonsa87
 17.13 DGCubes
 17.55 asacuber
 17.75 Competition Cuber
 19.51 typo56
 21.83 Rubiksdude4144
 21.84 [email protected]
 22.29 cubeshepherd
 22.71 paulcuber3
 22.81 DhruvA
 22.86 Underwatercuber
 23.13 Mark Boyanowski
 23.52 Yoshi Cuber
 23.75 MattP98
 25.55 bacyril
 26.50 OriginalUsername
 29.64 2017LAMB06
 30.04 Keenan Johnson
 32.86 TipsterTrickster
 33.27 sam596
 34.11 Bubbagrub
 34.49 david_5647
 35.34 MCuber
 36.23 MartinN13
 38.03 redoxxy
 38.53 RCTACameron
 39.29 Bogdan
 40.10 OJ Cubing
 40.56 Jami Viljanen
 42.35 Mike Hughey
 44.43 Lewis
 44.58 leudcfa
 45.14 buzzteam4
 45.18 gavinz
 47.32 AhmetYG
 50.07 Moreno van Rooijen
 51.46 Lykos
 51.83 ARandomCuber
 55.88 Alea
 58.41 Kenneth Svendson
 1:07.12 PotatoesAreUs
 1:07.43 Jacck
 1:23.03 kumato
 1:33.39 antirizarry1622
 2:07.11 Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Mikael weiss
*MiniGuildford Relay*(21)

 3:53.70 lejitcuber
 4:21.98 Shadowjockey
 4:36.57 thecubingwizard
 4:48.34 [email protected]
 4:58.74 Jack Pfeifer
 5:14.72 OriginalUsername
 5:21.39 DGCubes
 5:25.15 Jonsa87
 5:35.67 ichcubegern
 5:56.70 typo56
 6:16.71 cubeshepherd
 6:37.80 bacyril
 7:06.12 paulcuber3
 7:27.32 OJ Cubing
 7:54.69 david_5647
 8:39.23 TipsterTrickster
 9:33.59 PotatoesAreUs
 9:58.24 sam596
10:13.45 Lewis
11:38.73 Mike Hughey
 DNF redoxxy

*Contest results*

1167 lejitcuber
1140 thecubingwizard
1127 ichcubegern
1125 Shadowjockey
1057 DGCubes
1044 [email protected]
997 cubeshepherd
968 typo56
957 OriginalUsername
886 G2013
873 paulcuber3
840 DhruvA
797 Jack Pfeifer
790 abunickabhi
773 Underwatercuber
762 sigalig
734 Mark Boyanowski
732 Khairur Rachim
713 bacyril
672 Jonsa87
650 Sixstringcal
642 MCuber
639 applezfall
629 Ethan Horspool
621 asacuber
616 Ianwubby
599 Keenan Johnson
585 DaniëlKassab1
580 OJ Cubing
547 tdm
535 ARandomCuber
530 Bogdan
525 Mike Hughey
525 2017LAMB06
521 AidanNoogie
520 david_5647
517 Kit Clement
513 turtwig
513 georgescholey
503 RCTACameron
492 Killernerd24
482 Jscuber
479 sam596
474 Kenneth Svendson
470 MattP98
465 Rubiksdude4144
463 Competition Cuber
457 antirizarry1622
456 gavinz
445 Yoshi Cuber
432 Keroma12
430 janelle
428 buzzteam4
406 Lykos
394 Valken
394 redoxxy
390 Alea
389 PotatoesAreUs
388 ExultantCarn
377 the super cuber
367 MartinN13
363 obelisk477
363 CubicOreo
331 [email protected]
323 AhmetYG
323 Lewis
310 Bubbagrub
309 Moonwink Cuber
307 TipsterTrickster
304 RobinCube
303 tigermaxi
297 MatsBergsten
296 ComputerGuy365
292 JustAnotherGenericCu
288 leomannen
285 Brendan Bakker
281 oliviervlcube
280 speedcuber71
276 typeman5
275 MattheoDW
271 E-Cuber
270 CubeStack_Official
269 ican97
269 leudcfa
267 topppits
266 h2f
263 InlandEmpireCuber
253 d4m1no
247 theos
242 Jacck
234 Fazito
229 SolveThatCube
227 uesyuu
227 [email protected]
226 Duncan Bannon
226 seth0420
215 Jami Viljanen
212 Deri Nata Wijaya
209 Oatch
206 whatshisbucket
203 TasseRasse
200 JackPurdum
199 [email protected]
193 The Cubinator
189 SpartanSailor
186 SirVivor
185 Zachie Chan
184 KylerWoods
182 TSTwist
179 Corner Twist Cubing
172 NolanDoes2x2
171 Dream Cubing
169 NathanaelCubes
169 Ali161102
165 Thrasher989
161 xyzzy
161 EdubCubez
160 GTregay
155 Teemu
152 DumplingMaster
149 CornerCutter
147 asiahyoo1997
143 obatake
137 Moreno van Rooijen
123 Lachlan Stephens
116 kumato
113 Aerospry
112 kilwap147
106 Carterk
104 CubingRF
102 audiophile121
102 speedcube.insta
95 Lumej
92 Reprobate
92 GenTheThief
90 Thom S.
89 TylerBur
86 FastCubeMaster
85 dnguyen2204
84 Theo Leinad
81 One Wheel
80 T1_M0
77 az897
72 Lili Martin
59 dancing_jules
57 denthebro
56 Mikael weiss
50 Bart Van Eynde
50 dschieses
49 Tao Yu
49 hssandwich
49 WACWCA
47 chak
46 Dynamic Waluigi
44 Attila
44 ColorfulPockets
41 guusrs
41 RyuKagamine
39 sqAree
37 cougarscratch
36 Justin Miner
33 pinser
31 Petri Krzywacki
26 Luke Messer
24 Prashant Saran
23 YY
22 Destiny
20 Selkie
18 Shaky Hands
14 gerzytet
14 Prem The Cuber
13 FireCuber
12 arbivara
8 X-treme cuber
4 Zaksox
4 Ecuasamurai
3 Hststshzjjfjf


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 20, 2018)

Whew, I thought I forgot to do Pyraminx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2018)

Time for the Cubicle gift card lottery. 177 competitors and the winning number
is 140! So the *winner is Theo Leinad *. Congratulations!


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 20, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> 140!


So close!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 20, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> So close!


Lol


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 20, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Lol


I've actually got about $18 worth of stickers and lube that I'd kind of like but don't really need in my shopping cart at thecubicle. Maybe next week I'll win and I won't have to pay for most of it. I don't really need it right away anyway. On the other hand, I've been telling myself that for the better part of a year, now.


----------



## Theo Leinad (Mar 21, 2018)

Ohhhh MY!!! GOOOOOD!!!! 
I can't believe this... 
Thanks @MatsBergsten 
I'll PM you


----------

